# How deep is to deep?



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

The other nite I was trying to make a 3/4" wide by 3/8" deep dado for shelf supports on the table.I was planning on using my 1/2" downcut spiral and doing it in 2 passes to get the width. Problem was that with the router at the bottom of it's travel and the bit chucked where I normally do my depth of cut was a bit over 1/2". :fie: I use the Freud 1700 on the table and the bit will physically drop almost completely out of sight if I let it, but, that means I would be clamping on the flutes. Intuitivley it didn't look like a good plan to me so I switched to a 3/4" straight bit for that job and took two passes to get the depth.

There are a lot of cautions about pulling the bit to far out of the collett but not much about going to deep. Mostly concerns about going to deep have to do with tightening down on the collar(?) of the bit or bottoming out and having trouble removing the bit afterward. Tightening down on the flutes seems to me like a bit breakage thing but haven't heard or seen anything about that except in my rotozip operator manual. That manual has more warnings than instructions anyway.

This is kind of a new situation for me because the shaper/router setup I was using before this table was depth of cut challenged, typically had trouble getting the bit high enough off the table.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and John and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm a little unclear on your post:

"Problem was that with the router at the bottom of it's travel and the bit chucked where I normally do my depth of cut was a bit over 1/2" 

The depth can be set other places besides all in or all out, right? Or is the depth adjuster broken on the base? Or are you saying that the bit is so long as to extend past the baseplate even with the router set to the TOP of the base (ie least depth)?

Generally, one would want the bit down into the chuck until it is about 1/16 to 1/8" above the motor shaft. But also not so deep as to put any of the cutting flutes or edges down into the chuck. Is the smooth part of the shaft less than 1" on this particular bit?

Probably picture time to illustrate your problem...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Rob, Thanks for the reply.
I think you understood it correctly. 1/2" Upcut spiral, cutting diameter same as shank diameter. Vermont American (by Bosch) bit.
Bit length is 3", cut length 1 3/4", Shank length, 1 1/4". Top of the collett to the motor shaft is 2 1/2" and the collett itself is 1 5/16".
I did this the other nite and have torn the table apart since. I can put it back together for some pics it needed. 
With the router all the way down, closest to the top of the base, I would have needed to push the bit further into the collett about 5/16" which would have had the collett clamping down on about 1/4" or so of the flutes. 
Like I said in the post, It just didn't feel right doing that so I just used a straight bit for that job. 
Guess my curiousity got the best of me though so I posted the question. I'm like you, I like at least a 1/16 to an 1/8" of shank showing. I will occasionally clamp on the flutes of some of the smaller drill bits, 1/8" or smaller, especially if I'm in a situation where I just need a teensy bit to get the drill in there but as a rule I don't like to do it. That only pertains to drills though, not routers.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, one solution would be to make the dados using the router in a hand-held mode and a set of guide boards such as the one in this PDF (Woodsmith Magazine).

This adds 1/4" to 1/2" (depending on how thick you make your jig)...

Just one of many variations on the same jig.

hmmm, seem to be having a problem attaching the PDF so here is a link to the Woodsmith Shop TV show page where you can find the PDF:

Season 2 Free Downloads - Woodsmith Shop

Grab "Adjustable Dado Jig"


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rwyoung said:


> Well, one solution would be to make the dados using the router in a hand-held mode and a set of guide boards such as the one in this PDF (Woodsmith Magazine).
> 
> This adds 1/4" to 1/2" (depending on how thick you make your jig)...
> 
> ...


Those jigs work GREAT!!:sold: I made a smaller and less elegant version awhile back for a one time deal but saved these plans because I would like to have one about 3 1/2' long.
My question pertained more about clamping on the flutes of a spiral bit. General consensus is NO. :nono: I finished the job I was working on. Like Bob says "more than one way to skin a cat". Although I have yet to find a way the cat was to happy about. :haha:


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Have you considered pre-skinned cats? :jester:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I doubt that even that cat's mother could love it!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob
hahahahahahahahahaha

Some China outlet is looking for it's meow burger spec. 


=====



rwyoung said:


> Have you considered pre-skinned cats? :jester:


----------

